
Show HN: Minglr – MIT Open Source Tool for Spontaneous Online Conversations - sizzle
https://minglr.info/
======
sizzle
Publication:
[https://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=3662620](https://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=3662620)

